# Rwanda--prayers



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My younger daughter will leave a week from today for Rwanda for almost a month and I would appreciate any prayers for her well-being. She is a Projects Coordinator for an International Humanitarian organization that provides safe drinking water & hygiene to developing countries. She will be leading a small team. 

She is excited and at the same time apprehensive about the situation there. I, of course, am pleased at her life-investment but I know some of the dangers and, I am happy I don't know them ALL! She already suffers from resurfacing malaria from when she spent 6 months in upper western Uganda as a college student. I know that is one of the better things that she could have!

I know we all live busy lives---but if God brings her to mind---do send up a prayer for her well being! (her name is Lina)


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

will definitely be praying for her safety , god bless what she does and what she is doing , and may god keep her out of harms way .


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Will keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You and Lina are in my prayers for safety and comfort.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Praying for you and Lina. What a committed, altruistic young woman she must be. You must be so proud, and of course worried because you're a mom. I wish he luck on her endeavors, safe travels and good health. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I will certainly pray for your daughter's safety. I understand your apprehension as my son travels and has a dangerous job. Surround her with Holy Angels to guide and protect her and bring her home safely in your prayer. It does bring peace.!! She must be very brave.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Lina will be in our prayers and thoughts. I love what she's committed her life's work to...and I love her name. You have a lot to be proud of in her!! xoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sandi i will definitely keep your daughter Lina in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father what a wonderful opportunity for Lina to give of herself to others, Lord may your arms of protection wrap around Lina, keep her healthy and in your will, may she be so blessed by this trip, I also ask for a peace to come to Sandi's heart, calm her mom fears. Thank you Lord for young women who will give time in their busy lives to help others. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sandi, I will be praying for your Lina. What a very special daughter you have, you must be very proud of her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you to ALL of you! Today I remembered Jer.32:27 (I am the God of all mankind, is anything too hard for me?) as a reminder to myself. :thumbsup:
I will still count on those prayers. :smhelp:
My DH spoke w/her by phone today & she was feeling "not well" from some of the meds. she has to take in preparation of leaving. I know this is part of the normal.
I will post later after she arrives IF we can communicate!
:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I also know about those meds :w00t:. Just keep praying that there are no serious side effects :thumbsup:.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Of course I'll keep you and Lina in my prayers and thoughts, Sandi!

Hope she'll do better soon! Probably those meds are very strong. 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I'll be praying for your daughter and her team. What an amazing thing she is doing!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Are they anti-maleria meds? I took those when I did a Habitat for Humanity build in the DMZ in South Korea. Made my dreams totally crazy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update:
Thank you for prayers. We spoke w/her on Wed. at the airport in San Francisco---her traveling partner misread the schedule & missed her out-bound flight! So she is ALONE. She also had an unscheduled stop in Chgo! I am assuming she arrived some time tonight in Rwanda---but no word so far. Heart thump! 
We are praying her travel- partner can be rescheduled & will meet up w/her somewhere. We don't like the idea of her being alone, but realize we have NO control outside of prayer! Thanks for joining in w/this adventure of faith.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Update:
> Thank you for prayers. We spoke w/her on Wed. at the airport in San Francisco---her traveling partner misread the schedule & missed her out-bound flight! So she is ALONE. She also had an unscheduled stop in Chgo! I am assuming she arrived some time tonight in Rwanda---but no word so far. Heart thump!
> We are praying her travel- partner can be rescheduled & will meet up w/her somewhere. We don't like the idea of her being alone, but realize we have NO control outside of prayer! Thanks for joining in w/this adventure of faith.


Sandi - in my religion we'd say "oy." :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: but I'm absolutely sure that your daughter will be fine. Just a little hiccup in the grand scheme. However, I think I'd have your daughter in charge of future logistics. :thumbsup: I know as a mom, you can't help but worry, but I know she's a smart, committed girl and God will be looking over her and guiding her and your prayers will be heard. Sending mine too. :hugging:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

You must be such a proud mother! We'll keep Lina in our prayers. Helping others is such a blessing!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - in my religion we'd say "oy." :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: but I'm absolutely sure that your daughter will be fine. Just a little hiccup in the grand scheme. However, I think I'd have your daughter in charge of future logistics. :thumbsup: I know as a mom, you can't help but worry, but I know she's a smart, committed girl and God will be looking over her and guiding her and your prayers will be heard. Sending mine too. :hugging:


:HistericalSmiley:
Funny that you say that Susan---my daughter WAS in charge of everything---she just didn't spend the night w/this lady to get her on the plane! I think some people have less experience w/traveling---what can I say!
Thank you for sending prayers. She is 33 yrs. old so I gave up w/high control a while ago (now just manage low-control . . . I will, however, never stop worrying as a mom! I trust God, it is the rest of the world I am concerned about. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I know all about the worry when you're a mom. My son is 33 too and I worry over everything and he's only a few hours away. :blush:
I'll add you and Lina in my prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update #2
I just got an email from my Lina that she and her whole team are on the ground in Rwanda & are getting the "lay-of-the-land" already around 6:30 this :new_shocked:AM.! Others from Kenya have met up w/them as well. Even her "traveling companion" :HistericalSmiley: arrived safely. She is VERY excited about their work there and sends thanks for prayers!
Her mom is relieved & also sends thank yous! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Good to know all is well, Sandi!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

i am just seeing this...glad everything worked out well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

heartmadeforyou said:


> Are they anti-maleria meds? I took those when I did a Habitat for Humanity build in the DMZ in South Korea. Made my dreams totally crazy!


Yes Miki, one of them is anti-malaria (she has malaria in her system that resurfaces from 6 months spent in upper, west Uganda once a long time ago--makes her really sick. The other I think had something to do w/yellow fever---but not sure?? some dread disease (maybe typhoid?) Glad I am in the dark here!
Sounds like your experience w/HfH was a great experience? I would love to do that sometime too! Kudos to you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update #3
Today we got this email from Lina:
I got my leg stuck in a road grate getting out of the taxi at the office today -- the kind that go across a gutter. There were a good 5 minutes there where I wasn't sure I was going to be able to get it out since my calf was wedges securely below the bars. To boot, my skin was pretty torn up so twisting and pulling was not intuitive. The last thing I wanted to picture was a hacksaw on metal that close to my skin. Thankfully, with a small crowd of on-lookers gathered and Pam coaching me I was able to twist it to the right angle and slowly massage it out."
She had to go back to the hotel for now---pray there won't be any real damage & that she can rejoin the team tomorrow. She is pretty tough---so I have the feeling it could be worse than this makes it sound! Pray there won't be infection.
Thanks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update #4
We had not heard from Lina for a few days so my DH was able to reach her today---it turns out they spent a good part of the night at the hospital last night. :w00t: Her travel partner (the one who missed the overseas flight & caught up to her) cut her leg on an iron bar which was sticking out of the ground & had to have stitches. They went to one rural hospital but left w/out care :smpullhair::smscare2:--(-it did not look like a safe place) & drove the entire way back to Kigali to get it stitched.
So thank you for your continued prayers---Lina was injured the second day there---pretty much recovered but can't really bend her knee yet. They have had electrical power very hit & miss most of the time! 
:ThankYou:I hate to think of what kind of trip this would have been without prayer!:thumbsup:
They fly out Tues night---hope her partner doesn't miss the flight! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Sandi WOW I am reading this thread for the first time.. I must have been absent from SM for a few days. :blink: Amazing what our kids do, and need angels for protection... I am glad your daughter has adventure (to do good) in her blood. :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Silkmalteselover said:


> Sandi WOW I am reading this thread for the first time.. I must have been absent from SM for a few days. :blink: Amazing what our kids do, and need angels for protection... I am glad your daughter has adventure (to do good) in her blood. :aktion033:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: YES Jeannie, the "sins of the parents are visited to the 3rd & 4th generations (and it is only through God's mercy that they are cut off after that!) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So good to hear how Lina and her friends are doing thank you lord for your protection., I will continue my prayers, God has his arms around them, you are so right Sandi what would we do without prayer


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update #5
Tomorrow my daughter is suppose to fly out of Rwanda. :clap: We have been trying to up-grade her seating because both she and her travel partner are still suffering from leg injuries sustatined during the trip---the other lady still has stitches. It is a 4 legged flight :HistericalSmiley: (no pun intended) so we keep running into burocratic hassles---pray rayer:that she will at least get extra leg space in coach if nothing else---that would really help both of them, but would be a small miracle! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Update #6
Success. We got an up-grades but the flight is 37 hrs. total---so Lina had to be at hospital today to get a letter that allows her to fly---possibility of blood clots. They fly out tonight---and are at least 7 hrs. ahead of east coast time---so coming quickly. 
Please pray for smooth sailing w/no clots!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Last update---Thurs. night:chili::chili:
Thank you to all who have prayed. :yes::yes:
After over 40 hrs. of travel :w00tur daughter is home in the US w/her travel colleague (an older lady)---both have to see doctors for results of 2 separate accidents. 
Our daughter may be off work for a while--we will see. There is a possibility of blood clots. God was gracious to allow safety, good provision of seating, etc., along the journey to the US. We are so grateful! :ThankYou: We take nothing for granted! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - how in the world did I miss all of those updates including Lina injuring herself? OMG - I can't believe she was hurt and her travel companion was, too.:w00t: I don't know how you didn't lose your mind. I think you should go into Crisis Management -- you're very good.:w00t: Thank God that your daughter is back and getting medical care here. I know that your prayers were heard. I just wish the experience had been pain and injury free. :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh my god sandi i missed all of this too , thank god they are home safe and sound , soo sorry that they where injured but relieved it wasnt anything more serious .. u should be proud of what shes doing n done . very inspiring !


----------

